# Can someone please explain exchanges when all you own are DRI points.



## mcZabel (Jun 19, 2021)

I have been on TUG for years and looked at those ads for exchanges from one TS group to another and the ones that offer to rent a week.

I don't understand how this works for those who do not own dedicated weeks.  I own only DRI points.  How to I 'rent' points if I want to?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 19, 2021)

mcZabel said:


> I have been on TUG for years and looked at those ads for exchanges from one TS group to another and the ones that offer to rent a week.
> 
> I don't understand how this works for those who do not own dedicated weeks.  I own only DRI points.  How to I 'rent' points if I want to?


Are you trying to rent some points from someone else or are you trying to rent out your points to someone else?  Diamond like many points systems don't allow you to transfer points between members.  Most rentals are made by the owner making a reservation with their points and then renting that out.  Sometimes you can offer to make points reservation for someone else but often people want to book 30 days or less and want high demand locations that have been all booked up months and months before.  If they want last minute left over type reservations they usually are the extreme bargain hunters that are looking for prices that you probably can't meet without losing money.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 20, 2021)

Also, with Diamond, it is a violation to advertise your points for rent.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 20, 2021)

Not sure if fixed week (non point owner) can exchange with II. You may need to book you home week and deposit in your personal II account to exchange. Club member can exchange with points in account.  Or May be I don’t quite understand what your exchange means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 20, 2021)

ccwu said:


> Not sure if fixed week (non point owner) can exchange with II. You may need to book you home week and deposit in your personal II account to exchange. Club member can exchange with points in account.  Or May be I don’t quite understand what your exchange means.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fixed week owners can exchange with DEX (Diamond EXchange).


----------



## ccwu (Jun 20, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Fixed week owners can exchange with DEX (Diamond EXchange).



I saw DEX on the DRI owners page. I stayed with II and I like the choice in II. I usually only go to Elite resorts like Marriott or Westin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 22, 2021)

ccwu said:


> I saw DEX on the DRI owners page. I stayed with II and I like the choice in II. I usually only go to Elite resorts like Marriott or Westin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even though you elected to pay for your own II membership, you still have access to DEX so it doesn't hurt to look there as well for resorts you might like.


----------

